# Ruger LCR



## 0mattellis0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone shot the new LCR? Opinions? I haven't, but it looks like a really interesting gun.


----------



## Slammed (May 6, 2009)

My shop doesn't have them in yet!!


----------



## 0mattellis0 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Lcr*

Oh. Didn't realize they hadn't released them yet. Thought they were released in February.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

They are out. 

I saw one at a gun show last month, but I couldn't penetrate the mob to get a close look.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

A lot of folks poo-poo'ed it. 

I thought it was genius. 

Uberlight hammerless CCW roller. From Ruger. Finally. 

Beats micro-auto's hands down. (you can press-fire and fire through a jacket pocket w/ a hammerless roller, over and over. :mrgreen

It's as light as a Smith and half, almost 1/3rd the cost in some cases! 

I'm getting one as soon as they show up around here. *crickets* 

Two thumbs up! :smt023:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

clanger said:


> It's as light as a Smith and half, almost 1/3rd the cost in some cases!


A S&W Model 642, which is what it seems to compare best with, is $429 at Bud's gun shop, and the LCR's I saw at the gun show were priced about the same, so...

I think I like the LCR, but not enough to replace my 642 with it. If they would offer it in a 9mm chambering that used moon clips, I would be on the waiting list, right now. In its present form, I'll probably stick with what I have, unless they get way cheaper.


----------



## 1911lover (Apr 16, 2009)

0mattellis0 said:


> Anyone shot the new LCR? Opinions? I haven't, but it looks like a really interesting gun.


I picked one up Monday. Three of us put 100 rds. through it. Shoots great...very pleased. I've had 2 642s. I think the Ruger has a big hit. Good trigger, felt recoil seems considerably less, but that is only my impression thus far.It carries nicely in my front pants pocket, in a pocket holstern (cargo shorts), and I can use speedloaders, unlike my 642 with the factory bootgrip.

Nifty gun, I may have to have another one to keep this one company.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just saw one today while at my local gun store. It looks interesting, but I didn't even ask to hold it. It had crimson trace laser grips on it, and it was priced at $570. They had an LCP there was well, which was $289 (no laser grips).


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The LGS here has one with the Crimson Trace for $525. It is light and looks like it would be a good gun. i did not buy it or get a chance to shoot it yet. I like it though.

RCG


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

A friend and I handled one at a gun show today and our first thought was "Gosh! That thing is almost weightless!" Our second thought was worrying about how hard it would kick with a .357 load. I just can't bring myself to even think of trying it out. My friend is still intrigued though and may try one.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*LCR vs. S & W 642 "sorta comparo"*

Two weeks ago, I went shopping for my first ever snubby.
I got a new 642 Centennial Airweight. And then I bought Crimson Trace grips off the Internet.

A day later, a buddy bought an LCR. And,we swapped back and forth while out target shooting
in the forest the next week.

The LCR is two ounces lighter, but 13.2 vs. 15 ounces isn't really much. They are both VERY light.
And, I think +P is enough in either. I had/have no desire to "upgrade" my 642 to the .357 Mag model.

But, the LCR does feel a bit lighter, and with a bit less recoil using the same ammo. I think maybe the
polymer "feel" of what Ruger calls the "fire control housing" is sorta "warm" and maybe the lower part
that the grip attaches to has a little bit of give. And the trigger guard is part of that one piece polymer
deal too. It just seems to "feel right". Uh, I'm an engineer. That doesn't sound very "scientific".

I liked the LCR a lot. As advertised, a really sweet trigger.
My buddy was NOT taken with the 642 trigger at ALL.
I think they are "quite correct" in their evaluation. :mrgreen:

More "scientific evaluation". The Ruger is "warm and friendly". The S & W is "cold steel".
Oops, I know the 642 frame is aluminum. I'm describing the "overall feel".

Ruger is going to sell tons of LCRs. Good, because I drive by the road to the Prescott factory almost every day or two.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is a link to a review I read recently. Average Joe is very unbiased and pretty commendable that he does this on his own.

http://averagejoeshandgunreviews.blogspot.com/


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

> Ok, it was sort of accurate........


:anim_lol: Now *that's* funny. Considering the gun is way more accurate than the holder in 99.9% of cases.

A. J.'s accuracy test leaves a lot to be desired.

I'd have bench or Ransom rested it with 3 diff kinds of ammo, at least, with 5 shot groups before drawing a conclusion with a strange firearm.

The base pin to trigger distance is less on the Ruger as well, not more.

Him and Chuck Hawks 

Gotta love the interweb..... :smt023

(no dig intended on you, Mr. Paws)


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

No dig taken Clanger. Just passing on info that I read. I was going to look at hard at buying this little LCR to go with my little LCP. But for now I think I will hold off until it has been handled by a few more folks.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Copy that. 

Best wishes on the hunt. :smt023

I'd love to have one, so unique, and it would make a nice lil brother for my Alaksan.. :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

clanger said:


> I'd love to have one, so unique, and it would make a nice lil brother for my Alaksan.. :mrgreen:


I went gunshop "feeling" two weeks ago, to buy a lightweight hiking and carry gun.
The first shop had two used Alaskans. One with porting and night sights. Like new.
Now, that would be one hell of a concealed carry gun, eh ?
I kept fondling it over and over.

Finally, sanity prevailed, and I left with my new S & W 642, a really nice leather belt holster,
40 rnds of self-defense, 100 rnds of practice, and 10 snake loads, and tax. All for QUITE
a bit less than the asking price for that Ruger I was slobbering over.

The largest animals we have around here are Black bears and mountain lions. No Kodiaks.

And, I don't think I could get away with cracking the engine block on the kid who lives a mile
further up my dirt road. And, he apparently has the world's largest boom box built into his trunk.
The thought is very tempting. But, I do enjoy my freedom to feed my dog, and have a CCW.

Some day I'll have my Alaskan. I'll keep it in my safe when that kid comes home from work. :mrgreen:


----------

